# 55G & Home Depot Diamond Plate 2-Light -How high to hang?



## ronnie6989 (Jan 5, 2013)

That light is a T-8 light system...... Correct? I like the Idea but I use coralife t-5 lights... What is the difference from T-8 to T-5......I would use it if I could find the bulbs I believe in. Those bulbs which is coralife t-5 6700k day light bulbs......the coralife t-8 daylight bulbs are 10000k instead of 6700k.... Would that be too much light intensity? These are the question I have in my head......


Ronnie


----------



## HexOmega (Apr 7, 2011)

If you are talking about this I would not recommend them. I bought 2 for my garage and they broke within the first couple of months.

Lithonia Lighting Diamond Plate 2-Light Chrome Ceiling Fluorescent Shop Light Fixture


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

Ronnie6989,
Thanks for the reply. The shop-lights run T8 bulbs, which are economical if going with the ones HomeDepot/Lowes sells. From all the members reviews on them that I've seen here and elsewhere, they are more than adequate.


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks HexOmega. I had read some mixed reviews on them. Seems like these days you either get something that works or doesn't. I hope you got your money back from HD.


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Ronnie6989,
I would say those 10,000K are a bit much and more for saltwater. I was looking to run something like 6500K--two T8 bulbs-$8 from Lowes/HD. This is why I'm leaning towards the T8's. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_154515-371-...m_mmc=AFF_CJ-_-Skimlinks-_-2617611-_-10935405


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I use the HD Diamond plate shop light with both bulbs - honestly, I didn't know you could use it with just one bulb. 

Anyway, I used to sit it on top of my 55's glass tops - now I use it on a 125 and I've raised the fixture 5" above the glass. This is because I have all low/medium light loving plants in the 125 (I had a mix of high-to-low light plants in the 55, I didn't know better at the time). I find that I get a much better span of light now that it is raised - slightly softer light, but it reaches much more of the tank. btw, I love this light - have had mine for over a year with no problems. I run a 6500 and a 6700 bulb in it.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

I too use HD lights manufactured by Lithonia, no problems at all. I can't find the ones I have on HD's site, but they have a fantastic curved mirrored reflector on them. 
Ok, I found out they have been discontinued. Here's a link though so you can see the profile on them. Lithonia model 1275. I have a pair in my workshop as well as a staggered pair over my 180g, and they are fantastic for the money.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

This is the one I'm using - it's different than sick_lid's; these have an inverted "W" reflector. I had to raise the light as it was too strong for my anubias in a 125g tank (approx. 20" between light and substrate when sitting directly on the glass).

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202192989/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=diamond+plate+light&storeId=10051#.URfSf6Xpc50


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Indeed, great bang for the buck- the ones I would have bought if mine hadn't fallen into my lap.


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

driftwoodhunter & sicklid,

The light you have linked to is exactly the one I was considering. 

Do you think this would work for the 55 gallon and not be overkill and work with just the one bulb. I assume you can run these with just one bulb in? (update: I assumed wrong)

Thanks.
Elyssa


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't know that they can be run with just 1 bulb


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

sicklid,
It's to bad that one isn't made anymore. The profile on it is pretty sleek and looks nice. Is there anything else like that out there? The one I'm looking at reminds me of my dad's old chevy bumper or something...:icon_bigg


----------



## ronnie6989 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Coralife fixtures where bought out by Aqueon company.....They are on sale here....

http://www.petsmart.com/family/inde...nomy|Lighting+&+Hoods&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

It comes with on daylight and one color max light bulbs included.... Do the math.....you just got to replace one bulb for plant growth and you are on the way of a real good set up....

Ronnie


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

ronnie6989,
I haven't researched the non-high output T5 lights. That is a really good price for a 48". Originally when I started this quest I was looking at a HO 216 watt that had 4-54 watt bulbs and blue leds, 3 switchs & integrated timer on ebay for $105. I was thinking about just running two of the lights for 108 watts, but the more I started researching and reading on this site, it was obvious it would be overkill. 

In reference to the Aqueon Light:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/wondering-about-aqueon-dual-t5-no-90852/

Hoppy Light Chart
http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/catsma_97504/112191-reference-hoppys-lighting-chart.html

I think what I understand on this fixture is the bulb choice is limited and not many places are carrying non-HO T-5's & more they are more expensive and similar to output of T8's.

With that being said, I'm trying to hunt down a do-able T8 dual fixture. You would *think* they would be a lot cheaper than a 216 Watt/HO T5, but it seems like a dual T8 Aquarium light is going to run $100 + shipping... I must be missing something!!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i like my shop lights i get from walmart. ive had 2 both the white and silver one.i have the white one right now sitting on the 55 cause i dont like the extra light spilling out. i use ge daylight (6500K) bulbs. i ended up leaving the silver light when i moved cause i didnt have the box and didnt want to mess with broken bulbs plus they are cheap so it really didnt matter to me. here is a pic of mine


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

That diamond plate fixture is still listed on Home Depot's website here: 
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...-1&keyword=diamond+plate++light&storeId=10051

Had my up since about August with no problems. Nice thing about getting it from HD is if you have problems within the first 90 days you can return it ... at least I think they still have 90 days return policy.


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

Wicca27, thanks for sharing. Beautiful.

Sow N Reap--that is exactly what I was considering, but wasn't quite sure if it would be to much light. Referencing Hoppy's info in another post, he said that light would need to be hung 12" above a 55 gallon to get *low* light because of the reflection. Can you run only 1 light with that and do you have it sitting directly on your tank or have it hanging? Thanks!!!

Note: Again I was looking at the old data!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's my tank in all it's ugliness - lol I can't believe I'm showing it :hihi:

I wanted you to see the difference in having the Diamond Plate fixture on the glass and above it. My camera is still showing the tank a bit too dark, but not by much - even though I metered on the anubias. This light is working very well for me as a low/medium light for the tank, which is a 125g = 72" long. The light is 48" long.

When the light is sitting on the glass I get more distinct, sharp shadows and light areas - when it's propped up I get a broader diffused light that hits more of the plants and substrate. Also I have a lot of driftwood that blocks light - my fish love to hover under the wood on the right. My floater is pennywort. 

When on the glass, my anubias suffered some algae and the leaves lightened & yellowed - they were not happy at all. As soon as I propped the light up they greened up & the algae vanished. Right now I have the light propped up on a 2" x 6" scrap board on the left, and a steel clamp on the right. The clamp is there because one of the plastic braces was already broken when I bought the tank from a coworker. Someone is making me a stainless steel brace to replace it. Ideally, I think I'd like to have the light 8" above the glass. The light blinds my eyes when it's above the glass and I'm going to make a light weight canopy to shield the light overflow.

So here are the two pics - I hope you can see there is a slight difference (and remember it doesn't really look this dark) but it made all the difference in the world to the anubias. I only have about 1/2 of the amount of plants I eventually want to fill the tank with - slowly but surely! 

PS - I took the pics in a room with the lights out & no flash so you could see the effect of the light by itself...


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

Driftwoodhunter,
Your tank is beautiful! That piece of driftwood is spectacular. I really appreciate you taking the time and posting the pics, it puts that light into perspective. 

The over-spillage of light was a concern with hanging it. I know I can't set it directly on my 55gallon. Can you just run that unit with only one of the light bulbs? And how long is the powercord?


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

update::
After more digging, I found this. I can get this locally for $34. 
http://www.horticulturesource.com/sun-system-sunlight-supply-sun-blaze-supreme-41-w-reflector-p9689/


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

When I click on the link I get a dead end, but it sounds like it suits your needs. The shop light I use won't run on one light, I'm, 99% sure. The cord on mine is 4 - 5 feet, I haven't measured -just eye-balling it. I have it plugged into an outlet strip inside the stand and I still have enough cord to raise the light another foot or so.


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

driftwoodhunter,
This link I hope works..
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-4-Foot-Single-Lamp-T5-Light.asp

I appreciate all your help. I was under the assumption I could run 1 light with that.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep, that link works! I saw this on another thread you have - it looks like an interesting light. If you get it, be sure & start a thread letting us know how you like it!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I need to light my 55g as well, so I might as well participate. I think according to chart number 2 here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105774 one would need one-two T5HOs at 6500k to provide medium-high light (not overkill). Also, T8s aren't gonna get a lot of light, and they a lot.

I googled and found that two (2) T5HO 6500k and a good reflective fixture cost $50 not including other accessories or shipping. http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-Supply-4-Foot-2-Lamp-High-Output-T5-Fixture.asp I think this is what I'm going to get.


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

driftwoodhunter,
Seems to be a good deal because it includes the reflector. How good the reflector is? I can't figure that out just by looking at it. I've been out researching hydroponic lights, there are some nice hanging enclosures for the dual T5's and quads. Pricing across the board for the grow lights seems a lot better than the ones being sold for aquarium and many of the units are carrying a 5 year warranty. 

assassin6547, if you do order that light immediately, let us know how those reflectors are!!! For me the reason I'm going with the T5's is they are manufactured using less glass and more environmentally friendly in the long run.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry about my late reply. Unexpected work hours. 

I'm wondering if when Hoppy said to hang the diamond plate fixture 12" above tank it was before he corrected the Lux to Par conversion number. On my 75 gal I have it hanging tilted some toward the back to light up the HOB plants and it's hanging toward to back of tank not centered over it. So the front bulb is probably about 5-6" above the tank of tank while the back bulb is about 8-9". I then have a T12 aquarium fixture with Gro-Lux bulb that hangs toward the front of tank tilted slightly toward back. Hangs about 4-5" above tank top. It's weird setup I know. But I already had the holes in the ceiling for 2 fixtures and rather than put more holes I came up with this setup since I had both fixtures. LOL At first the main reason for the 2nd fixture was to block the light spillover from the diamond plate fixture. Now the reason I keep this setup is the T12 comes on first to simulate daybreak then goes off last for sundown and I like the reddish color of the grow bulb mixed with the light from the 6500k t8 bulbs. Also my fish aren't hit with the bright light all at once and it more closely simulates nature. It's not pretty but it's in my basement living room. It works for now until I get it prettied up. 

As a test, I turned 1 of the bulbs in the diamond plate fixture until it went out .. the other bulb stayed lit. I don't know if this will hurt either the bulbs or fixture running with 1 bulb not making good contact but it did work with just the 1 bulb lit. I didn't notice the 2nd bulb dimming, flickering or anything. It just looked like 1 bulb was burned out.

A couple good things about the diamond plate from HD is if you don't like it you can return it to the store. The other thing is T8 bulbs are cheaper and sometimes easier to find than T5. But T5 uses less energy so ..... 

This chart is the most accurate for gauging how high you might need to hang the fixture. Hanging about 4-5" above top (about 25" from substrate) would give approximately 38-40 par at substrate. Upper end of low light or low end on medium light.


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi sowNreap,
Chances are I didn't link into the updated info on that light. I went down another path because I thought they needed to be hung higher.

Thanks again for reply.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

It's not that you read the info wrong it's just there were a few posts made before Hoppy realized the conversion factor was off. So during that time the recommended height was higher. He updated the chart but it's almost impossible to go back through all the older threads and update them. The "sticky" is updated more regularly so contains the most accurate info. It's unfortunate that I didn't have a PAR meter, but we were doing the best we could with the tools we had (me only having a Lux meter and trying to convert lux to PAR) ... treading new ground so to speak. 

That T5 fixture you linked to looks pretty good, especially for the price. It's a really good find! Something I might consider in the future so appreciate you posting it. And like I mentioned T5 is cheaper to run. 

When I get more time I plan on making my lighting fixtures prettier.  For now it works and no one sees it but me. If it was an upstairs show tank that would be a different story.


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

sowNreap,
I made mistakes in reading the charts and not analyzing correctly, not to mention really looking at all the updates, and reading the conversations carefully. 

With the 1 bulb white vs 1 bulb reflector vs. the 2 bulb diamond plated??? I can't wrap my brain around that, it's to early. Obviously two bulbs would throw off more than just one. Is there a chart that shows 2 bulb white, 2 bulb w/reflector and 2 bulb diamond plated? I got my assumptions that you could run 1 bulb off the units and then realized my mistake when I re-read!

It was all your testing that made me join this forum. 

It's easier to base decisions off of experience backed up with some facts. Especially in this realm. To many variables to balance and one persons success might have more to with X & Y and Z and A are just happening the way they should without fiddling. I'm well aware of this and hence why I like to look at the elements involved separately before throwing it all together & then it would be easier to trouble shoot.

With that said, lighting is something that is a important key element.

Thanks again. I'm going back over all the lighting stuff now with a clearer head and going to be looking at it sequentially. I was running into the posts in google searches and thus my problems with updates/stickies etc. I wasn't a member at that point!!! I tend to like to research first, ask later.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah the chart can be confusing because it does compare 1 bulb white fixture with a 2 bulb good reflector fixture. I keep forgetting that also. When looking at the chart you can double the 1 bulb white value to approximate what it would be with 2 bulbs lit. When doing so it appears to be almost as good as the diamond plate fixture which I find hard to believe since the diamond plate has such good reflectors. Hoppy tested the white painted fixture previously and I *think* he used an actual PAR meter which _could ??_ make a difference as to why it appears almost as good as the diamond plate fixture. ???

I didn't think to do tests with just 1 bulb lit, mostly because I didn't think the fixture would do as good as it did. I figured with even 2 bulbs lit it would only be low light. My white painted fixture is T12 and wouldn't take T8 bulbs so even though I tested it, the results aren't on the chart. We didn't want to throw those into the mix. LOL 

You don't have to do additional research before asking questions on the forum ... lots of nice, helpful people here. A much more friendly place than other forums I belong to. It is helpful to read the sticky and then ask for clarification or more info. 

And you're right, lighting is extremely important for a planted aquarium. And one of the hardest things to figure out because there are just so many fixtures out there. It's impossible to tell from looking at the fixture how it will perform. That's why some forum members have helped by using Lux & par meters to test each fixture, hoping to give others an idea of what to expect. It's not always lab quality testing (such as my testing of the diamond plate) and there are additional variables. We're mostly trying to give an approximate idea of the par of the fixtures. For example, it's been discovered that some T5 fixtures have "subpar" ballasts so they don't produce the same light intensity as other T5 fixtures do, something you wouldn't think when buying the fixture. All T5's aren't created equal and neither are T8's. So other than the fixtures that people have tested it's almost impossible to know what light output other fixtures will produce. 

Hoppy has worked hard to make a "par" meter out of a lux meter so others could afford them in order to get more people testing more fixtures. But it's still not a PAR meter .. again the best approximation that can be achieved without paying high $ for an actual par meter. Lux meters can't be used in the water whereas PAR meters can. 

The old watts per gallon rule was much easier to use and made it easier to recommend light fixtures, but as we see now not nearly as accurate or useful. It's all a learning experience. New tech results in new questions and sometimes more confusion. So don't be afraid to ask questions it's the only way everyone can learn.


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

sowNreap,
Thanks for that valuable tid-bit. I was wondering about how the actual numbers were being generated. 

There are so many different variables. Your diamond plated light, in my opinion should be reading differently, regardless of what the numbers are showing. 

There is also a huge variance with being tested actually under water and whether or not it's being tested under glass/under water or open with no glass. The age of the bulbs, reflectors and the ballasts themselves, as you stated & I've read from others are also factors.
______________________________________________________________________

Now I just need a list of the nutrients...and I'll be all set!


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

You're exactly right about all the variables, ages of bulbs, etc. That's why I always say approximate PAR. And testing in open air vs water ... Hoppy says to add about 10% to the lux readings to allow for that .. he can explain it much better than me but something to do with the focusing effect of the glass/water (or something like that lol). 

If you really want to know what PAR that fixture gets, check into purchasing a Mastech Lux meter. Amazon had them for about $15 not sure what they are now. There's a thread in the DIY forum by Hoppy that talks about how to modify the Lux meter to get a close approximation of a PAR meter. Or you can just use it as is in open air and convert the Lux readings to PAR by dividing by 76 then adding 10%.

That fixture does look good. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

sowNreap,
I will see if I can't get a Par reading when I pick the light up. 

These lights do look good and made in the USA w/good reflectors. A little bit more confidence with the UL rating. Don't need any fires...with look alikes. 

Thanks again for all the time you spent answering and assisting and setting the record straight on the diamond plated light.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep that's true about knock-offs. Just never know. 

It would be great if he could check the PAR on that fixture. It might be a good alternative to higher priced aquarium lights. I've seen several people on here talking about using that fixture or similar hydroponic fixtures but they were 4 bulb T5's and don't think anyone ever tested one. Everyone's always looking for a good deal and sometimes a single bulb T5 would be the better choice and more cost effective.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

I forgot to mention about the nutrients. If you want to get dry ferts (cheapest way to go) check this thread for dosing help: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21944

You can buy dry ferts from a forum member named "nilocg". Search his username in the For Sale/trade forum. There are a couple other places to buy them also but can't think of the names right now.


----------

